# Inter-Visitation, Politics and Racism in Texas



## Blake Bowden (Mar 31, 2012)

A couple of years ago, a handful of Brethren on this site were pushing hard for inter-visitation between Prince Hall and "Mainstream" Lodges. Since then, there have been a handful of members on this forum who no longer visit, not to mention the hate mail I received in supporting such action. I'm pretty thick skinned, so I could care less about those guys who proudly wear their plastic name badges, S&C on their lapels and bumper stickers, yet fail to adhere to their obligations and the basic teachings of Freemasonry.

Apparently contact was made between our respective Grand Lodges and I was told that several concerns were expressed. One was cross membership, not just visitation. Some Prince Hall Brethren were concerned that many would move to mainstream due to the lower dues fees. Another issue was racism on BOTH sides. Would a predominately African-American Lodge welcome outsiders? Would a predominately White Lodge welcome a Prince Hall Brother with an outstretched hand of Brotherly love?

For me, they are valid concerns. Are we, as regular Masons, strong enough to keep the channels of communication open and to call out racism on both sides? Are we willing to stand up and put pressure on those Lodges who continue to allow bigotry? 

What will the state of Masonry be if a "Mainstream" Lodge refuses to allow a "Black" into the Lodge? What then? Will the Master of the Lodge take charge? Will the Grand Master step in and threaten to pull the Charter? What if a "White" Mason wanted to visit a Prince Hall Lodge and was told he wasn't welcome? These are worse case scenarios, but chances are they will occur if we extend visitation.

I don't represent any Masonic body, but I have a feeling those who support inter-visitation have support from many of our Grand Lodge officers. Extending relations won't be easy. We have inherited centuries of division and racism, so we'd be naive to think everything will go smoothly. In 2007 we signed an historic compact, especially for a "Southern State". If we allow inter-visitation in Texas, it will reverberate throughout the nation, especially the Southern region. I can tell you right now, there are other Jurisdictions, including both Prince Hall and Mainstream, who are watching closely. 

Before I wrap up things, I would never support merging our Masonic bodies. One is not better than the other. You cannot gain more Light going Prince Hall or vice versa. Both are wonderful Masonic Bodies; I'd just like to shake the hand of a Prince Hall Worshipful Master and see him set his Craft to labor with good and wholesome instruction.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for writing this, but you are right there is a lot on both sides, and the simplistic belief that once can snap their fingers and everything be better is delusional about best.  Work and forgiveness is a major part of it, and we all have to buy in otherwise it might all be in vain.



Blake Bowden said:


> I would never support merging our Masonic bodies.



I find this funny as our European brothers find the fact that two regular and constituted lodges from the UGLE are in the same jurisdiction as a complete farce.  Regularly this is brought up when ever I talk to them, and deal with their slings and arrows. 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Apr 1, 2012)

Spoken like a true Mason Bro Bowden! So Mote it Be


----------



## LukeD (Apr 2, 2012)

We need to follow in the footsteps of the previous GLs who allowed visitation.  It would be a bumpy ride, but well worth it.  Visitation is all many Brothers want, not to merge or take members away from their lodges.  Some members will be mad, some members may even leave the fraternity, and some bridges will be burned, but as I tell my coworkers, let the bridges I burn light the way.  In the end, it will benefit the craft as a whole.


----------



## barryguitar (Apr 3, 2012)

Let me say firstly that I look forward, very much, to the day when I can sit in lodge with my Prince Hall brothers. As I live on the Southside of Dallas, I have many of them, and I consider them friends and brothers. But I find it concerning that so many brothers are willing to accept the providence of multiple Grand Masters in a single jurisdiction. I disagree with you, Blake, on this, the most important part of this conversation. We should begin now to figure out an equitable solution to the problem of multiple Grand Lodges, and how to merge them into one cohesive fraternity. If we begin this now we may well see it in our lifetime.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 3, 2012)

barryguitar said:


> Let me say firstly that I look forward, very much, to the day when I can sit in lodge with my Prince Hall brothers. As I live on the Southside of Dallas, I have many of them, and I consider them friends and brothers. But I find it concerning that so many brothers are willing to accept the providence of multiple Grand Masters in a single jurisdiction. I disagree with you, Blake, on this, the most important part of this conversation. We should begin now to figure out an equitable solution to the problem of multiple Grand Lodges, and how to merge them into one cohesive fraternity. If we begin this now we may well see it in our lifetime.



The problem with the merger that I forsee is nothing close to racial. You are going to have to deal with several "Grand Lines" merging into one body. Who is going to step out of line... Not going to happen. The easier solution is the retention of the masonic variances within the bodies, and simply allow inter-visitation.


----------



## PHA TRAVELER (Apr 3, 2012)

I think bother Barry, power hungry have alot to do with that u referring to!


----------



## barryguitar (Apr 4, 2012)

And so the conversation begins, right here on this forum, for all the fraternities eyes to see. Just as the generation that faced a conflict between the Ancients and Moderns, we must be the generation that brings about a Union among the Craft. It is an issue that is no great concern to the currently elected officers of the Grand Lodges but rather to the young men of the fraternity who will, in the near future, be beginning to occupy the chairs. They are the ones who will need to sacrifice their personal ambition on the alter of unity. There are only a few obstacles along this course and great they are, though simple to overcome. First Problem: our obligation. Whereby we swore to live by the Constitutions, resolutions, and edicts of the G.L.       Which G.L.?     Are we bound to different rules? Possible solution; A committee must be formed of representatives from each G.L.,comprised of junior officers, those officers who will be called on to make the sacrifice mentioned by bro. Stewart and PHA traveler.  There is not so much Masonic Law that resolution can not be made between the two documents. The simple solution is that one or the other G.L. adopt the others constitution, but it would be most likely a simple compromise on only a few issues, easily adoptable. At that point, all being under the same law, there will no longer be any barrier to visitation. In fact visitation becomes necessary in order to rectify the differences between the ritual, which could be done by a committee comprised of the members of the committee on work from each G.L., being careful to preserve the differences in order to celebrate the diversity and retain each individual lodges history and the descent of their legitimate charter. We must first, each and every one of us, prepare our hearts for unity and dedicate ourselves to allowing friendship and brotherly love to prevail.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Apr 4, 2012)

Though I can not say for certain, there should not be much difference between the rituals and since we are talking visitation, it should not matter.  The visitor just needs to sit and watch as he will not be sitting in one of the chairs and follow what the rest of the craft is doing.  As for the constitution, you are subject to the  Constitutions, resolutions, and edicts of the G.L that you are visiting but again we are only talking about visitation not merging.


----------



## kosei (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel as tho we should start with supporting each other's events and fellowship with each other first. If a lodge is hosting something were the public is invited such as a car show, bbq, bowling etc we should invite each other. People that are not masons only see that G, square & compass and don't see the difference between GLoTX & MWPHGLoTX so why can't we as masons dwell in unity? Their are not to many differences between the ritual, their is no difference in the practice of the craft. Prince Hall Masonry is not a craft, it just emplements the history and importance of Prince Hall. There is a reason why PHA has been deemed regular by the UGLE, United Grand Lodge of Ireland, and United Grand Lodge of Scotland. I truly believe that if we take this step for visitation in Texas, the other 9 Grand lodges in the 9 southern states whom don't recognize PHA will follow suit. Just my opinion.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 6, 2012)

The problem I see, is that we have a hard enough time getting Brothers to attended our own Lodge functions, much less supporting a Prince Hall one and I'm sure it goes both ways. Add to the fact there are Brethren on both sides who are more than content keeping the division between our Most Worshipful Masonic Bodies. 

What irritates me is that I've been told discussions have been held, but there was not a mention during our Grand Lodge meeting. For those who don't know, a little over a year ago, the M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas OFFICIALLY requested visitation with the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas. I'd like some transparency! What's going on? Why do both Grand Lodges feel the need to isolate it's members and mediate behind closed doors? What's wrong with a simple update?


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Apr 6, 2012)

Here in KY we voted last year to recognize the PHA of KY and only to communicate at this point. We was informed this was only in KY and that it was the wishes of PHA for it to be only to communicate.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 6, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> For those who don't know, a little over a year ago, the M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas OFFICIALLY requested visitation with the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas. I'd like some transparency! What's going on? Why do both Grand Lodges feel the need to isolate it's members and mediate behind closed doors?


 
Why? I think we both know why but just don't want to say.


----------



## CTx Mason (Apr 7, 2012)

As Masons, we should be above the politics, and remember that we are all Good Men FIRST and this should be foremost in our minds and hearts. 
Having said that, when a rule or a law does not keep pace with the evolution of society, and no longer prevents harm, but does more harm the it needs to be abolished. 
I feel a loss that we have a separation between men of good character, and I wonder how much we can gain from each other WHEN we do come together.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 8, 2012)

CTx Mason said:


> I wonder how much we can gain from each other WHEN we do come together.


 
I suspect the same things we learned from each other in integrated schools, sports teams, military service, and working next to each other five days a week.  

Silly things like sharing the fears of supporting our families, who will win the World Series and the Super Bowl, belief in our maker, love for our country; good food, fellowship, and concern for the future.  Fears of personal failure, making ends meet, and _The Theory of Everything_.

Gentlemen, can we be so much alike after all!  hmy:


----------



## owls84 (Apr 10, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> Why? I think we both know why but just don't want to say.



Pretty much says it for me.


----------



## dreamer (Apr 10, 2012)

A Brother is a Brother, regardless.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 11, 2012)

dreamer said:


> A Brother is a Brother, regardless.



Works for me!


----------



## waylonivie (Apr 22, 2012)

A brother just recently asked my opinion on this subject and had an interesting idea.  Would it be a violation to sit with a brother in the other jurisdiction during the fellowship/meal hour before Lodge, as long as you didn't go into Lodge?  I know it's not the same, but maybe a start.  I wouldn't think that its technically crossing a line, or is it?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 22, 2012)

waylonivie said:


> A brother just recently asked my opinion on this subject and had an interesting idea.  Would it be a violation to sit with a brother in the other jurisdiction during the fellowship/meal hour before Lodge, as long as you didn't go into Lodge?  I know it's not the same, but maybe a start.  I wouldn't think that its technically crossing a line, or is it?



To the best of my knowlege, that would not be in violation of any agreement. Sounds like an awesome beginning!


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with Bro. Bowden, what is the big secret? I would like to be kept in the loop and Im pretty sure that many brothers would.


----------



## kosei (Apr 23, 2012)

I have more respect for an open racist than a person who is a closet racist!


----------



## kyfreemason357 (May 2, 2012)

Question is how do u recognize without conversely in a Masonic manner with a clandestine or unrecognized GL


----------



## kosei (May 2, 2012)

When you find out the person is a mason and yall are in the state of Texas, if he is not a member of The Grand Lodge of Texas or the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas PHA, he is a member of a clandestine Grand Lodge





kyfreemason357 said:


> Question is how do u recognize without conversely in a Masonic manner with a clandestine or unrecognized GL


----------



## robert leachman (May 2, 2012)

Dues card


----------



## towerbuilder7 (May 2, 2012)

I am a firm believer in progress in my chosen vocation (15 year Veteran Sgt. of Houston Police Dept.), so it's a no-brainer that I would be in FULL support of progress which would bring Inter-Visitation between the two Masonic Bodies.   Brothers who have spoken the TRUTH about the obstacles which stand in our way should also realize that this race will be a marathon, not a sprint.    There is an entire 130 plus years of Prince Hall Masonic History here in Texas, and at THAT TIME  in our History, a Black Man was only a decade or so past emancipation from the Historical Nightmare we remember as Chattel Slavery.   So, it would stand to reason why they felt the need and desire to form their own Grand Lodge, and establish Subordinate Lodges in this same Jurisdiction as the Mainstream GLoTx.   

We have indeed progressed, and I have read many of the responses to threads written on this very forum where mutual visitation was DISCUSSED as a 5-10 year possibility, in one of Blake's previous threads about our vision of Masonry in 5-10 years.  We are actually digressing with the 2007 compact, which established the "MUTUAL RECOGNITION" between the two Masonic Bodies, but did not call for MUTUAL VISITATION to accompany this compact.   And, it is a sad coincidence that the 9 States in the South that fought for the right to preserve Chattel Slavery, are the same who put forth the most resistance as it relates to RECOGNITION and VISITATION with a Brother Prince Hall Mason, simply because of the color of his skin, and lack of knowledge about the Masonry which he practices.    

I applaud Bro. Bowden for presenting the issue to the forum, and I also commend the Brothers who have the nerve to step up in support of what we know is the right thing to do.  This recognition without visitation brings those of us who are students of History back to the "separate but equal" doctrine established in the Plessy v Ferguson court case.   Why should Masonry embrace "Brotherhood", but deny a Man an opportunity to visit a different Lodge and LEARN??  It also brings forth emotions in some of us who have grandparents and parents who had to live entire lives in a separate culture with "Jim Crow Laws" as the order of the day, grow up being called every name in the book, and great grandparents who were freed slaves.  Our ancestors kept their Masonic affiliations secret oftentimes, because the Lodge and Church usually met in the same building, and faced threats of violence and intimidation from those who felt they were "less than a Man", because these two institutions were pillars of the Black community at that time.    I will not defend any of MY Elder Brothers who are not proponents of progress, even though I can understand from whence their anger comes.


There are HUGE OBSTACLES in the way of us being able to "dwell together in Unity", as Psalm 133 dictates.   Most of these obstacles are not impossible to cross; however, it will take Brothers who TRULY choose to live their lives according to their obligation, and also the tenets of our time honored institution, Brotherly Love, Relief, and TRUTH.   Brotherly Love is named first, in my opinion, because it is the tenet that MUST be established in order for the other two to flourish.   We choose to do for those in our own Lodge that we know and love, but when will we be willing to VISIT a Lodge as a group of Brethren, and simply OBSERVE business and the Ritual being conducted?   The mutual visitation will eradicate a lot of the ignorance, misconceptions, and long held bigotry (on BOTH sides), because it will show the individual Brother that his love for the Craft is EQUAL to the next Man's love for what he holds as his own.    Relief comes in many forms and fashions, and mutual visitation can also aid in the positive image of Masonry in the community at large, who only see MASONS fellowshipping, and supporting one another at charity functions and fundraisers, not "Black Masons" and "White Masons".    

TRUTH will be the most diffcult tenet to address and embrace, simply because there are a lot of old mindsets that may not EVER be changed.  If a Man leaves this Craft simply because of its progress, then perhaps he was always part of the problem to begin with.   There are a LOT of issues which must be addressed, but I submit to this forum that the Men who lead the way in this sojourn, will be the Men who SHOULD be leaders in their respective GL's.   Leadership is in those who make the difficult and perhaps even the unpopular decision, but stand behind it because it is what GOD calls for in us as Christians. Each Brother Mason professes a belief in a Supreme Being, the GAOTU.   What does this Book of Life (VSL) which sits on every Altar in every Regular Lodge call for Men of Faith to do in their daily walk?     

I am in full support for the maintenance of both Masonic Bodies because of the History and Legacy tied to each; however, we MUST press forward and follow the lead of other, more progressive States who allow mutual visitation as a benefit of mutual recognition.  A State should not have one without the other.    If I am not welcome in YOUR Lodge simply because I happen to have skin that is darker than your own, the problem isn't with ME or my Masonry that I practice-----the problem lies within those with the shackles on their MINDS, who refuse to avail themselves to a possibility that there is no COMPETITION in Masonry.   My Masonry IS YOUR Masonry.   OUR forms of Masonry are both recognized by the UGLE.   How dare anyone call ANY Prince Hall Mason "clandestine", or "not recognized"?   Our Charter is the ONLY original one issued by the Grand Lodge of England, still in possession of the Masonic Body to which it was issued in the United States.  It's in a Bank Vault in Boston, Mass.    

Once we educate one another about how we practice and study this Craft of OURS, we will see that there are not many differences in the information, or Ritual.   The tenet of TRUTH will be the most difficult to embrace for some, but it will also be the most LIBERATING for those who choose to embrace it..............I choose to call Masonry a "PROGRESSIVE SCIENCE", because this Craft and all of its History, Philosophy, and Literature, is indeed a BEAUTIFUL THING.  In 2012, how progressive are we, if some still choose to hold on to the ideals of the mid-20th century??   It is PAST time that we move forward, appreciating its beauty as Brothers under ONE SQUARE AND COMPASS, rather than holding on to the ideals and ways of the late 1800's-early 1900's..............And, last, KUDOS again to Brother Blake Bowden for putting this topic in a forum where it can be discussed and addressed.   *Humbly and Fraternally Submitted, Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, F&AM, Houston, Texas*


----------



## towerbuilder7 (May 2, 2012)

And, a quick post script to the issue of VERIFICATION of a Brother's status........This is not difficult.   As brother Kosei stated above, if a Man is a DUES PAID member of the *GLoTx *or *MWPHGLoTX*, he will have a Dues Card, with his Name, Lodge Number, and Grand Lodge of affiliation on the card.   Any other GL is considered to be clandestine............Both GL's have websites, where a Lodge's existence can be verified.  Both GL's also have offices with employees who are able to be reached by phone.   Out of respect, the visits would or SHOULD be scheduled through the Masters of said Lodges, with a date mutually agreed upon, for this to work.   That gives parties time to do their "verification", if needed.     And, I will also agree with Brother Kosei on an additional note......I have MORE respect for a Man who is open with his bigotry, if this is the sole reason for his resistance to mutual visitation.   I know where we stand, I realize that the issue isn't one I caused, and I also know who possesses the shackles on his mind.....................BRO JONES


----------



## towerbuilder7 (May 2, 2012)

Brothers, AN EXCELLENT BOOK which addresses this very topic is *"Recognizing Prince Hall:An Eleven Year Journey to Honesty*", *by Dan Weatherington*......(bought on Amazon.com)......It's only about 150 pages, and I read it in two days, on lunch breaks at work, and after the kids and Wife were asleep at home.  It is about the struggle Mainstream Brothers in NC had with this very issue of recognition of PHA Brothers............It also has some ugly truths in it, which are not foreign to some of us in Texas............It is an eye opener, and a Man ought to be able to learn something from this book, good or bad....................Bro Jones


----------

